# What can we use to cover styrofoam dragon sculpture?



## hfredrick (Feb 2, 2011)

Help! We are planning a large carved and painted styrofoam dragon and cannot think of a covering and weatherproofing material that will not crack, add structural support to the figure without adding too much weight or melt the styrofoam.

The inner structure is PVC. The figure is fleshed out with styrofoam. We need to add a skin over the styrofoam that is rigid, light and won't melt the styrofoam.

Can anyone give any suggestions based on a similar project?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

urethane product will work, you just have to be very careful on spraying it on and wearing the right type of ventilator for it.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

wont drylock as they use to cover pink foam tombstones work?


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

This is the product you want. I will tell you though, it does not go on quite as explained. The material is thinner than I thought it should be, at least for spraying. I used a brush, and had to put it on very thin, or else it would run. To get something in the neighborhood of .035 mils. I would guess around 6 -8 coats the way I did it. If you get it thick enough, I'm sure it would work pretty well. They sell a sample kit for I think $35. Two quart kit. I might be wrong. I also used their primer. Anyway..... take a look.

http://www.industrialpolymers.com/product-list/styrospray-product-list/styrospray/


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

I've heard very good things about Aqua resin. It's non-toxic, which is a plus, and often used for outdoor display figures at amusement parks ...

http://www.aquaresin.com/

It's on my list to try, but I haven't gotten to a project that requires it yet.

-- b


----------



## hfredrick (Feb 2, 2011)

I called this company. Great suggestion Thank YOU! They have a great product but also had lots of suggestions about getting materials, techniques and etc.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

hfredrick said:


> I called this company. Great suggestion Thank YOU! They have a great product but also had lots of suggestions about getting materials, techniques and etc.


Which one did you call? StyroSpray or Aquaresin?

I've been wanting to use StyroSpray for a while, and never heard of Aquaresin until this post.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry this is months after the initial discussion but I just joined. You might use whatever color paint you want (exterior latex) and add patching cement to it. It will add structural stability and a semi rough texture to your dragon. It will cost a bunch less than specific material made only for this purpose. Just a thought, hope I'm not too late!


----------

